# balanced trainer in the DFW area



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

It seems like i can only find positive only training classes in my area that have the end goal of Rally or OB ring. I am ALL about luring and clicking and treating, and i don't do compulsion training... but sometimes I need to tell my 5.5 mos old puppy NO!
I DID find a guy who does more correction based training, but he has never done any kind of competition so he doesn't have any idea what Rally is or the ob ring. 

so looking for trainers, or clubs in the area that meet for training that use a balanced approach....


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Try searching for AKC Kennel Clubs on the AKC website. Most of the AKC obedience people seem to be willing to correct and say no but still use rewards.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with Thecowboygsgirl. If the end-goal is AKC competition events, than AKC club classes are probably the most efficient path, since they'll have a sequence of classes for people doing exactly that (including advanced classes for those working toward their Open & Utility qualifications). They'll probably offer a CGC test early on for the beginners. You'll likely get to know people who will be at the regional events through the classes, so you won't be on your own the first time. 

The last AKC club I belonged to concluded their Novice class with a graduation test that was a simulated the Novice Class OB ring event, with a judge scoring you. They trained with a modified Koehler method back then, but it's admittedly been many years since I did that.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

I didn't see any OB specific clubs , just breed clubs. I did join the ftw GSD club but they dont meet weekly to train and stop altogether in the summer.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What about this one?

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/club_...=1&active_tab_col_A=1&fixed_tab=1&club_id=365
Club Website:
Dog Training Club of Dallas County » About DTCDC


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

That is what I am looking for, but closer. They are about an hour from me on a good day, 1.5 hours in rush hour traffic. I d only be able to train on the weekends and right now for the rest of the year the only weekend day they train is Sunday, and that is Utility. i might see if they have info on a club closer to me , or with better training hours.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Also, I know our local AKC training club has people that you can hire for private lessons as well. Might be something to ask about if you find one in your area. The prices are much more reasonable than the big box store trainers.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I drive 1.5 hours once a week to train. I go to Flint, Tx just outside of Tyler. Caren Cardwell, owner of Interquest and A Dog House in Flint. She is the best trainer I've found; uses treats and toys but has no problem using a firm "no" and snap of the leash. She helped me get my CD this past weekend and offers a nosework class in addition to basic and advanced obedience. Thursday nights and Saturday mornings. If you're interested you can find her on FaceBook.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Mikotusar Kennels & Aviary is in North Dallas


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

any trainers in Oklahoma city


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lisa Brooks said:


> any trainers in Oklahoma city




Are you on Facebook? If so, look up Destiny Sloane Soles. She has GSDs, a Malinois, and a German Shorthair Pointer. She trains in all sort of venues. She’s either in Edmond or Guthrie (I can’t remember).


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Are you on Facebook? If so, look up Destiny Sloane Soles. She has GSDs, a Malinois, and a German Shorthair Pointer. She trains in all sort of venues. She’s either in Edmond or Guthrie (I can’t remember).


 ill take a look thank u


----------

